
Celonis raises $27.5M to grow the market for big data process mining - isigiel
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/07/celonis-takes-27-5m-led-by-accel-83north-to-grow-the-market-for-big-data-process-mining/
======
clydethefrog
Do they also mine personal data? I can't find any clear details on their
website. If so, a very ungerman startup considering their culture with private
data.

------
ucaetano
Could we have a less click-batey title?

~~~
dang
Yes.

~~~
ucaetano
Thanks!

